# Japanese Animation



## Kerohime

Anybody into anime on this forum?

I would definitely call myself an anime geek. THeres an Anime North convention coming up at the end of May. Just wondering if anyone else enjoys anime on this forum. 

I know I saw someone with a Luffy avatar (for One Piece)

=D


----------



## Darkside

I usually check it out for a day or two.


----------



## Darkblade48

I used to watch a lot, but not anymore.


----------



## Joeee

I watch whenever I get bored of having my head buried in a book. I read Naruto and sort of Bleach. I'm trying to quit Bleach as it's sort of gone downhill.


----------



## AquaNeko

I used to be big into anime. I still like it but have not watched any in like 1-2 yrs so far tho I do recognize more anime characters then a few handful of titles I've seen. It helps when you've got friends that are into anime/cosplay and cosplay contacts that explain WTF series someone is wearing. I tend to find if some cosplayer looks dam good like they walked out of an anime/tv/etc I'd take note and check out what that series is about for finding out new stuff. 

Two major cons in T.O.

1. Anime North (fan run)

2. Canadian National Anime Expo (aka CNAX but now known to new fans as FANEXPO and is corperate/for-profit)


A.N has a better feel for the community and events. CNAX has it's pro/cons. Pros: Huge dealers room, they can pull in big name artists/actors/etc as many are paid to come as I understand it. Cons: High high cost of the tickets (they as many have said cash cow it), most events happenings are indoors under tightly controlled in/out flow routes, unless you've been there from the beginning (I've been there for thier maiden opening) the space is abut HALF what it started out with for a increasing ticket cost almost every or other year. What used to be free is now charged. 

If depends on what you want. If youre going to CNAX and want to get close to your monies worth then go Sat. as it'll have the largest crowds, events, the masqurade (worth it!!), and if you're there to see cosplayers or thier designs and such Sat. has more to offer for the trigger happy shutter fans. Food court is EXPENSIVE and not really that good. 

A.N you can experience some of it even without paying. Many photo ops are outside and often some hijinxs are outside with anime injokes and such. Inside the main hotel you can play the GO japanese checkers (??) game and also view some movies if you stand outside the door (large screens  ). There are DJ's spinning outside and you can dance outside by the DJ Rave/dance area for free or buy a ticket and mingle inside. It's just a outside court garden where they DJ. 

If anyone goes I wanna see a a Lobster Kid vs Zombie Kid brawl match. ... Speaking of matches... Where else can you see cosplayers seriously do WWE 'step in the ring -beep beep beeper!-' wrestling. That you need con ticket to enter the doors but can be viewed on a regular ticket. Many events you can see with a regular ticket. Some special events cost a little bit of money like brunch with guests of honor, midnight moonlight masqurade (formal/dressy event ) and the maid cafe is all I remember. Man.... I don't watch DBZ bt know of the characters and to see Tickle Me Elmo go toe to toe with like other wrestlers (IIRC Super Sayian has white/yellow hair) with real hits and body slams is awesome. I'm reminded of the 'celebrity death match ' videos I've seen before (Youtube it... that stuff is GOLD!) but sans the gore and killing.It's just the match ups you WISHED would happen in the ring. 

Hehe... TBird you out there? Sign up.  Haha.... I'm not sure if anyone anyone did it yet but I wanna see a Axel Rose vs Slash and Kirk vs Picard in the ring at A.N.


----------



## bigfishy

That's me!!!! 

I love 

ONE PIECE!!!

Totally AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## Kerohime

I've been to both CNanime (fanexpo) and ANorth, and as mostly a japanophile kind of geek I definitely love ANorth so much more. 

I love the fan organized community they have at ANorth. It is just 3 whole days of good fun, good people, and good experience. 

I didnt like Fanexpo as much because it ends early, and the ANime events are few and kinda crappy. I guess if you are an all rounded geek (horror, sci fi, anime, comics, video games) you would enjoy Fanexpo, but I sincerely would reccommend ANorth first and foremost, even if you are new into Anime you will find yourself immersed into the hobby. 

I'm actually organizing group discount tickets this year (40 dollars for the weekend). PM if you want tickets, I wont be profitting from this, I'm just helping anyone that wants cheaper tickets.


----------



## spice_cadet

LOVE One Piece! The new era has begun! (Save Ace arc was epic!)
LOVE Naruto! Filler Finally Over!
BLEACH... is mediocre. used to love it (especially Soul Society Arc)

also samurai champloo, full metal alchemist, death note, cowboy bebop!

Do people ever do fish cosplay at aquaria conventions? 
shotgun ghost shrimp. 

Sincerely,
Freshwater Kisame


----------



## Joeee

spice_cadet said:


> LOVE One Piece! The new era has begun! (Save Ace arc was epic!)
> LOVE Naruto! Filler Finally Over!
> BLEACH... is mediocre. used to love it (especially Soul Society Arc)
> 
> also samurai champloo, full metal alchemist, death note, cowboy bebop!
> 
> Do people ever do fish cosplay at aquaria conventions?
> shotgun ghost shrimp.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Freshwater Kisame


Almost forgot about Death Note and Fullmetal Alchemist. They're awesome, I hope to be Ryuzaki one day. =P

Lol, not many people will get the Freshwater Kisame joke.


----------



## Darkblade48

Joeee said:


> Lol, not many people will get the Freshwater Kisame joke.


Unfortunately, I did.


----------



## Joeee

Darkblade48 said:


> Unfortunately, I did.


What about saltwater Gamabunta?


----------



## Angelic

Joeee said:


> Almost forgot about Death Note and Fullmetal Alchemist. They're awesome, I hope to be Ryuzaki one day. =P
> 
> Lol, not many people will get the Freshwater Kisame joke.


I really like death note =P

Speaking of AN, anyone going this year?  Im actually in the middle of saving for it >_> my wig actually came in for AN yesterday :3


----------



## Kerohime

I hope someone does a manga about fishkeeping. 
Theres anime on bread making (yakitate japan) chinese cooking (cooking master boy) bartending, otakus (genshiken), medicine, microbes (moyashimon) why cant there be an anime about crazy fishkeeping people like us and our amazing creatures and gorgeous tanks???


----------



## Joeee

Kerohime said:


> I hope someone does a manga about fishkeeping.
> Theres anime on bread making (yakitate japan) chinese cooking (cooking master bar) bartending, otakus (genshiken), medicine, microbes (moyashimon) why cant there be an anime about crazy fishkeeping people like us and our amazing creatures and gorgeous tanks???


Kisame kept Piranhas...


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Anyone happen to know that character?

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-communit...er-Insomnia-563-Bloor-St-W-W0QQAdIdZ259907230

I was thinking some generic character but looks like she's from some series.


----------



## Angelic

Got my costume and wig and such couple days ago  other costume i didnt take a pic of X3 The ends of my hair look greeny in the pic for some reason :s crappy cell.

Anyone going to AN this May ? =o


----------



## AquaNeko

Angelic said:


> Got my costume and wig and such couple days ago  other costume i didnt take a pic of X3 The ends of my hair look greeny in the pic for some reason :s crappy cell.
> 
> Anyone going to AN this May ? =o


Who are you cosplaying as? With that hair and look you would work out well as Card Captor Sakura but just with fancier outfits.

Do Ariel from The Little Mermaid. XD


----------



## AquaNeko

Joeee said:


> Almost forgot about Death Note and Fullmetal Alchemist. They're awesome, I hope to be Ryuzaki one day. =P
> 
> Lol, not many people will get the Freshwater Kisame joke.


Explain that joke comment?


----------



## bigfishy

Kerohime said:


> I hope someone does a manga about fishkeeping.
> Theres anime on bread making (yakitate japan) chinese cooking (cooking master boy) bartending, otakus (genshiken), medicine, microbes (moyashimon) why cant there be an anime about crazy fishkeeping people like us and our amazing creatures and gorgeous tanks???


Kuragehime kept jellyfish...


----------



## mrobson

used to love anime but it getting harder to find good stuff i love the ultra gore/monster style stuff loved van helsing ova, the good death note, gants, hunter d, gunparade, samurai gun, ghost in the shell, F.F, ect if you guys know any more like those let me know.


----------



## Darkside

mrobson said:


> used to love anime but it getting harder to find good stuff i love the ultra gore/monster style stuff loved van helsing aov, the good death note, gants, hunter d, gunparade, samurai gun, ghost in the shell, F.F, ect if you guys know any more like those let me know.


Berserk.


----------



## bigfishy

mrobson said:


> used to love anime but it getting harder to find good stuff i love the ultra gore/monster style stuff loved van helsing aov, the good death note, gants, hunter d, gunparade, samurai gun, ghost in the shell, F.F, ect if you guys know any more like those let me know.


claymore

girl + extreme violent + monsters! 

freezing

girl + ecchi + violent + aliens!


----------



## Kerohime

bigfishy said:


> Kuragehime kept jellyfish...


I obviously know that... Look at my avatar + signature. lol


----------



## Zebrapl3co

I love amine too. But of a different generation though ... don't have enough time to watch amine anymore. Used to love ancient stuff like: Star blazers, gundam, robotech, 3x3 eyes, hunter d, Vampire princess Miyu, NausicaA (Valley of the wind), Totoro, Princess Mononoke, Laputa (Castle in the sky), Apple seed, etc (at least 40+ other titles I can't remember anymore) ... Even put up with the endless 0 plot advancement episodes of dragonball z. Watch a bit of Naruto, I like the younger version. Let see, watch a few Air bender (Avatar), finally catch the ending (after missing it on TV for 2 years). A few episodes of Salormoon, Digimon, Pokemon, card captors ... but never been too a convention before though, I am kind of old   ... (a old fart hanging with a bunch of kids does not fit in with my image. I wish you people where around when I was a kid.)



Angelic said:


>


Lol, cute, post more 



mrobson said:


> used to love anime but it getting harder to find good stuff i love the ultra gore/monster style stuff loved van helsing aov, the good death note, gants, hunter d, gunparade, samurai gun, ghost in the shell, F.F, ect if you guys know any more like those let me know.


Try Guyver

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bigfishy

Kerohime said:


> I obviously know that... Look at my avatar + signature. lol


LOL!

How about this?

Mermaid Melody Pichi Pichi Pitch!


----------



## j3tang

bigfishy said:


> claymore
> 
> girl + extreme violent + monsters!
> 
> freezing
> 
> girl + ecchi + violent + aliens!


I've gotta second claymore! It was great, I recently rewatched it too 

Then there's also "girl + ecchi + violent + zombies" = Highschool of the Dead
and speaking of zombies, I don't remember where I found this, but I thought this was really awesome


----------



## Kerohime

^ theres actually a really long version of that from beginning to end, it looks like an arcade style platformer with boss levels.

Oh awesome I found it!


----------



## AquaNeko

Zebrapl3co said:


> I love amine too. But of a different generation though ... don't have enough time to watch amine anymore. Used to love ancient stuff like: Star blazers, gundam, robotech, 3x3 eyes, hunter d, Vampire princess Miyu, NausicaA (Valley of the wind), Totoro, Princess Mononoke, Laputa (Castle in the sky), Apple seed, etc (at least 40+ other titles I can't remember anymore) ... Even put up with the endless 0 plot advancement episodes of dragonball z. Watch a bit of Naruto, I like the younger version. Let see, watch a few Air bender (Avatar), finally catch the ending (after missing it on TV for 2 years). A few episodes of Salormoon, Digimon, Pokemon, card captors ... but never been too a convention before though, I am kind of old   ... (a old fart hanging with a bunch of kids does not fit in with my image. I wish you people where around when I was a kid.)


I see a number of titles I remember and similar likings. Most of my anime that I've watched is 2005 and less. If you get a chance to secure a box of Animerica magazines you'll see a lot of good stuff in there. My understanding is Protoculture Addicts one of the longest running magazines is still in production. They do attend Anime North and I have seen a little bit of thier (crap can't remember the word....seminars?) workshops/seminars or talks...ahh ok I remember now thier panels at the cons. I have at least one magazine from back in the day from them.

Robotech is a classic. Well the Macross Saga to me was and is one of the best. I felt detached with the Robotech Second and Third Generation. Check out Macross Plus and Macross II. I remember some nice singing in Macross II. Then again I also remember the constant news of OJ on the loose on the freeway then  when I was trying to watch that.

If you like AppleSeed check out the new AppleSeed 3D or new version. Also Ghost in the Shell. I loved the GITS back then. Forgot most of the plot but the realistic back drops made it for me along with the man-machine interfacing.

Other titles to check out or revisit:

Akira - Classic and was the Star Wars equivlent of it's time.
Astroboy
Lupin III (The 3rd) - Same artist as Nausicca IIRC and Luputa. Excellent spy caper movies.
Tenchi Muyo
Gunsmith Cats - love this series (manga) as well as the anime! (artist is a chicago and gun and muscle car buff)
Gunslinger Girl - Only seen 3 episodes. A sad tale of kids doing the goverments dirty work. http://www.therossman.com/rrr/anime/gunslinger.html
Love Hina - Not bad romance comedy
Mahoromatic 
Area88 - Like Top Gun but in a mercenary setup. 
Card Captor Sakura - Series and movies. Not bad. Cute artful story. Movies were good. Series is good too just best to watch it in a row so you get the story. I got the fansubs as they came out each month soI'm used to the Japanese voices over the later dubbed stuff.

I lost track but I think Mega Tokyo is still around. An online comic turned into a graphic novel. Funny T-shirts as well if you can find some of the older ones for sale. Sailormoon was cool when it came out but then the dollar was too high and production got cut so you're left with a hanging plot on the TV then. I found out years later it was back on the air with newer dubbed episodes of the later stuff but when I checked a little of it back then I lot interest or just didn't get the story plot as it was too long ago. Gah.. thinking back to SM I've got like a boxes of VHS tapes taped once with the shows off YTV. >__<;;; Never had time to watch them. Thanks to bit torrent right now I don't have to go through the nightmare of editing out all the commericals. Still....a lot of catapult ammo left over. 



> Lol, cute, post more


 +1


----------



## AquaNeko

j3tang said:


> I've gotta second claymore! It was great, I recently rewatched it too
> 
> Then there's also "girl + ecchi + violent + zombies" = Highschool of the Dead
> and speaking of zombies, I don't remember where I found this, but I thought this was really awesome


Great signiture. Is that Fatal Fury's Terry beating up zombies?


----------



## AquaNeko

Best Max and Miriya from Robotech: Macross Saga look alikes I've seen in 10yrs. Looks like they walked right out of the series.


----------



## mrobson

Darkside said:


> Berserk.


lol seen it



bigfishy said:


> claymore
> 
> girl + extreme violent + monsters!
> 
> freezing
> 
> girl + ecchi + violent + aliens!


 will hafta check these out



Zebrapl3co said:


> I love amine too. But of a different generation though ... don't have enough time to watch amine anymore. Used to love ancient stuff like: Star blazers, gundam, robotech, 3x3 eyes, hunter d, Vampire princess Miyu, NausicaA (Valley of the wind), Totoro, Princess Mononoke, Laputa (Castle in the sky), Apple seed, etc (at least 40+ other titles I can't remember anymore) ... Even put up with the endless 0 plot advancement episodes of dragonball z. Watch a bit of Naruto, I like the younger version. Let see, watch a few Air bender (Avatar), finally catch the ending (after missing it on TV for 2 years). A few episodes of Salormoon, Digimon, Pokemon, card captors ... but never been too a convention before though, I am kind of old   ... (a old fart hanging with a bunch of kids does not fit in with my image. I wish you people where around when I was a kid.)
> 
> Try Guyver


seen most of those except the kid stuff ive seen the live action guyver is the anime better?

anyone see the live action death note i tried watching it but couldnt stand the shity fx.

they need to get back to the glory days of ultra gore and seizures 

ive got some gun parade, samurai gun, neo ranga, flcl, wolfs rain, serial experiments lain, read or die ova and some other stuff to work through right now.


----------



## bigfishy

OR if you like retro anime

with *"EXTREME BLOOD and GORE"* + *"EXTREME GRAPHICAL CONTENT"*

try

Akira anime! 

I find it very disturbing!


----------



## mrobson

lol seen it, i love that kind of anime just over the top no need for it violence, it has to be well drawn cant stand poor animation. My all time fav is van helsing ova, alucard (dracula backwards for those who dont know) best character ever gotta love that gun


----------



## bigfishy

AquaNeko said:


> Love Hina - Not bad romance comedy


I wish I can be Keitaro, he's so lucky!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Ki-Te (AKA Kite) is also a good one as well. Very gory and definately a 18+ title due to some of the content in there. A bit pastel like in the coloring but the story was good as I remember it. Those guns with the ability to select or activate a round to go from ball to H.E is nice. Tho the out of the window scene had me doubting the survivability of that fall even thought you had a large guy land on and a car hood to buffer the fall.

Ninja Scroll is another goodie. Let me see what else I remember. While not anime Zatoichi is a good one. Both the 2003 (2005?) remake and the original amazing 26 theatrical movie release are good. Remake stars the enemy with the wire finger from Johnny Nemonic. Takashi something.

I've got a crapload of anime tucked away on CD/DVD and HD's from a long time ago when I was helping to fansub distro. Anyone remember .asf format? LOL yah a long time ago.

A classic I've not seen yet but have the DVD is Grave of the Fireflies. This movie I have heard you can not watch it without having a tear in your eye. I've heard tough as nails guys trying thier hardest not to let theier wateredup eyes roll a tear. Perhaps I'll check it out sometime later when I have time.



> bigfishy
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by AquaNeko View Post
> Love Hina - Not bad romance comedy
> I wish I can be Keitaro, he's so lucky!


I can't remember most of the plot other then some names. Keitaro being the guy, Shinobu the little cutie, Kaola being the little energetic one, can't forget Tama-chan, Mokoto and her fear of turtles/Tama-chan, some other girl, and Naru. All I remember is some guy living with 5 girls and liking IIRC Naru. Last I heard it had a second season made. Not sure how that turned out. I only watched what I thoguht was the full series when it came out in fansubs.

Heh.. every guys dream right?


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Just saw this.
http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-...-Anime-This-may-be-for-you-W0QQAdIdZ276901913

Some Muslim manga. Don't know anything about it as I just saw it.


----------



## mrobson

i thought muslims didnt like cartoons lol


----------



## Kerohime

If anyone is curious this is my anime list:

http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Kerohime

It needs some updating... but yes, I'm a HUGE NERD. =)


----------



## bigfishy

Kerohime said:


> If anyone is curious this is my anime list:
> 
> http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Kerohime
> 
> It needs some updating... but yes, I'm a HUGE NERD. =)


I like nerd and geek!

< nerd too!



< I finished Level E almost a week ago, that BAKA prince! xD


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

kerohime said:


> if anyone is curious this is my anime list:
> 
> http://myanimelist.net/animelist/kerohime
> 
> it needs some updating... But yes, i'm a huge nerd. =)


nerds and geeks unite!!! Xd xd ^__________________^; Holy list Batgirl. Now how much of each video do you remember? 

Gurren Lagann. I remember that one. Last year there was a lot of Yuko's walking around. X_x;; ;; Now to find a girl that actually knows how to work trigger mechanics into her gun and we have something really interesting there.  Reminds me of this girl that did Rip Van Winkle from Hallsing the anime with her musket rifle where when I was talking to her I got to check out her home made gun. It had a working trigger and she looked pretty cool too with her cosplay. Found out later I saw that girl before as Rikku from Final Fantasy before.


----------



## bigfishy

AquaNekoMobile said:


> nerds and geeks unite!!! Xd xd ^__________________^; Holy list Batgirl. Now how much of each video do you remember?


I bet she is using the technique "Memory Palace" to remember all the anime, manga, and real life work!


----------



## mrobson

lol im a burly landscaper the guy at chapters was very surprised when i started asking about their graphic novels, i couldnt even begin to list all the stuff ive enjoyed over the years


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

mrobson said:


> lol im a burly landscaper the guy at chapters was very surprised when i started asking about their graphic novels, i couldnt even begin to list all the stuff ive enjoyed over the years


I havn't checked out the GN's at Chapters in a long time. I always see a large shelf of titles. How is the pricing? When I did a quick binding scan as I walked by it seemed to be all new titles I don'tk now about but I'm sure I will recognize characters once I pull the bookoff the shelf by something I've seen online or some cosplayer walking around. I find comic book shops a bit more of a comfortable setting or some dealers I've had a long relationship with over the years. At cons you can buy used GN's as well for a good price or local as well. I find the used condition just as good as the new condition most of the time.


----------



## Kerohime

AquaNekoMobile said:


> nerds and geeks unite!!! Xd xd ^__________________^; Holy list Batgirl. Now how much of each video do you remember?
> 
> Gurren Lagann. I remember that one. Last year there was a lot of Yuko's walking around. X_x;; ;; Now to find a girl that actually knows how to work trigger mechanics into her gun and we have something really interesting there.  Reminds me of this girl that did Rip Van Winkle from Hallsing the anime with her musket rifle where when I was talking to her I got to check out her home made gun. It had a working trigger and she looked pretty cool too with her cosplay. Found out later I saw that girl before as Rikku from Final Fantasy before.


UHHHHHhhh... I drop quite a few series, I'm a bit picky. But I've been watching fansubbed anime since I was in grade 10. 
I remember most things about all the series I've completed, and even some things on the ones I've dropped.

Now.. how to I respond to what you just wrote, do you mean Yoko from Gurren lagan? Because she's pretty awesome, I like strong female characters. And do you mean Victoria Ceres from Hellsing? o.o She used a grenade launcher, she also rocks. I know less about FF characters, I've only played IV, X, and I'm currently playing XIII


----------



## mrobson

not the very good the selection wasnt bad but they didnt have any classics i ended up just getting the zombie survival guide, amazon is way better i got a sweet deal on the walking dead compendium its still available

http://www.amazon.ca/Walking-Dead-C...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1303438332&sr=1-1


----------



## Kerohime

Have you read World War Z yet? 

I'm not really big on horror stuff but that book was amazing! Highly reccommended! =)

And I know it seems kinda hard but you guys should make a list, its actually really fun. 
You just go through the top rated anime list and keep adding anime to your list. You'll be done in no time (unless you watch crappy anime, that is so far down the list... lol)


----------



## Syed

I didn't know there were anime fans here >_>...besides bigfishy of course.


----------



## mrobson

were every where lol


----------



## Syed

mrobson said:


> were every where lol


Of course.

I see you're a Hellsing fan. Me too.


----------



## AquaNeko

Man anime is getting wierder everyday.

http://myanimelist.net/anime/8795/Panty_&_Stocking_with_Garterbelt

I was checking out Kerohime's site and found that. ; Some anime titles seriously are odd. I didn't get the whole naming of BubbleGum Crisis but that series also rocked my world as well. One of the cyberpunk classics.

Reminded me a lot of the Robotech : The Thrid Generation or something..forgot the name with the cyclone mecha armor suits.


----------



## AquaNeko

Kerohime said:


> UHHHHHhhh... I drop quite a few series, I'm a bit picky. But I've been watching fansubbed anime since I was in grade 10.
> I remember most things about all the series I've completed, and even some things on the ones I've dropped.
> 
> Now.. how to I respond to what you just wrote, do you mean Yoko from Gurren lagan? Because she's pretty awesome, I like strong female characters. And do you mean Victoria Ceres from Hellsing? o.o She used a grenade launcher, she also rocks. I know less about FF characters, I've only played IV, X, and I'm currently playing XIII


I love strong female characters as well, as well as strong supporting female characters. My knowledge of FF is FF3 USA, FF7, and FF8. I still have FF9 sealed from release date.  I heart Seras Victoria. i have yet to watch Hellsing but Seras she rocks hard and a favorite character of mine. I've seen some pretty kick butt Seras cosplayers.

Let me see if I can find that gal again that rocked the Seras outfit. Lost her link so I'm hunting by memory. Found her. ^_^;

http://www.amazonmandy.com/cosplay/seras/serasama13.jpg

One of the best. Her Misato outfit from Neon Genesis Evagelion (Never was into that series but know the characters) and her looks make her a dead ringer. O.O;; Holy look alike!

http://www.amazonmandy.com/cosplay.html

Project A-Ko. One of the classics as well. Actually one of the first few anime cd's I bought back in the day. A good title to check out. Whacky indeed. http://www.amazonmandy.com/projectako.html Best look alikes hands down! I think I gotta go rewatch A-ko just because of that.


----------



## Syed

AquaNeko said:


> Man anime is getting wierder everyday.
> 
> http://myanimelist.net/anime/8795/Panty_&_Stocking_with_Garterbelt
> 
> I was checking out Kerohime's site and found that. ; Some anime titles seriously are odd. I didn't get the whole naming of BubbleGum Crisis but that series also rocked my world as well. One of the cyberpunk classics.
> 
> Reminded me a lot of the Robotech : The Thrid Generation or something..forgot the name with the cyclone mecha armor suits.


Panty stocking is awesome. Don't let the title fool you. I put it off for a while until I saw a random clip. It's pretty much a giant parody of America, Americans, Catholic religion, American cartoons etc.


----------



## Kerohime

Panty and Stocking and Garterbelt... one of the best series that came out that season.

I was literally shocked at how crude the humour was. lol

Its like... The powerpuff girls for grown ups. It also has a pretty rad soundtrack. =D

This is my favorite song, and damn I love the transformation scene too.






Thats right folks, the panties turned into a handgun, and the stockings turn into katanas.


----------



## bigfishy

....................................................


----------



## AquaNeko

Kerohime said:


> Panty and Stocking and Garterbelt... one of the best series that came out that season.
> 
> I was literally shocked at how crude the humour was. lol
> 
> Its like... The powerpuff girls for grown ups. It also has a pretty rad soundtrack. =D
> 
> This is my favorite song, and damn I love the transformation scene too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats right folks, the panties turned into a handgun, and the stockings turn into katanas.


AAAaaaaahahahahah!!! Reminds me of when Sailormoon first aired in Canada with those uniform sequences. LOL. Can't help but chuckle over the scene and the gun/katana transformation.


----------



## bigfishy

Syed said:


> I didn't know there were anime fans here >_>...besides bigfishy of course.


not just anime, I am interested in a lot of things too!


----------



## Syed

bigfishy said:


> not just anime, I am interested in a lot of things too!


You read manga?


----------



## mrobson

Syed said:


> Of course.
> 
> I see you're a Hellsing fan. Me too.


yea it was an awesome series very sad they didnt continue the oav episodes, it had everything you could want zombies, big guns, crazed priests, nazis, and best of all vampires that dont sparkle


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Been away for a week. Trying to catch up now.



AquaNeko said:


> ...Akira - Classic and was the Star Wars equivlent of it's time...


Good god , how could I have forgotten Akira! That's what got me hooked on Amine. I really liked Akira.



mrobson said:


> ... seen most of those except the kid stuff ive seen the live action guyver is the anime better? ...


In my opinion, the amine is much better than the live action one (crummy third rated actors ruin the whole thing.)



Kerohime said:


> If anyone is curious this is my anime list:
> 
> http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Kerohime
> 
> It needs some updating... but yes, I'm a HUGE NERD. =)


You watch all that! Woah, that's alot. Do you understand Japanese? A lot of the Japanese ones are best in Japanese, they some how lost a bit of the magic through translation. Some of the English translation are down run butchered. Err ... I don't understand Japanese if you're wondering, but usually I watched several version of them to pick up a bit here and there.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bigfishy

Syed said:


> You read manga?


of course

The legend of maian ~ dreaming again ~~~ lol! xD


----------



## Kerohime

I've taken some Japanese courses, but I'm nowhere near fluent. 

I am also anti-dubbing for any kind of media. Which means I prefer things in its original language. 

Some people have argued that dubbing is appropriate for anime series that takes place in the USA, or an English speaking place. Thats still kinda ridiculous, you dont expect dubs of Disney's Aladdin to be better dubbed in arabic. Its not just about the language its about the quality of the audio tracks. 

So I only watch anime that is subtitled in English and has Japanese audio. Actually, I used to be so up to date with anime that I download straight from fansubbers. The anime would air in Japan and within a week the episode would get it fansubbed in English. You wouldnt even be able to get dubbed versions.


----------



## Kerohime

This just in...
"ATTENTION: Provincial Tories at the Toronto Congress Center

The Ontario Provincial Conservative party will be having a conference at the Toronto Congress Center on the same weekend as Anime North. They will be in the North building, which is completely separate from the South building where Anime North is. They even have separate parking lots. There is not expected to be any problems with these events going on concurrently.

There has been posting on some boards suggesting that our attendees should try to "troll" the tories or otherwise make a nuisance of themselves. Any kind of harassment by the members of one event on the members of another is grounds for Congress Center security to kick you off of their property, and Anime North would regard that as grounds to confiscate your badge as well. Let them have their convention and we’ll have ours."

I cant help but laugh at this... THere are going to be conservatives and cosplayers running around the same hotels and streets... hilarity must ensue...


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

I'm willing to bet money someone is going to troll the PC Party con there. The PC Party might have an eye popping experience if there is that large Yuko character turn out from Toppen Genna whatever the name of the anime is where the girl is carrying a .50cal looking gun and bikini setup like there was last year.


----------



## solarz

AquaNekoMobile said:


> I'm willing to bet money someone is going to troll the PC Party con there. The PC Party might have an eye popping experience if there is that large Yuko character turn out from Toppen Genna whatever the name of the anime is where the girl is carrying a .50cal looking gun and bikini setup like there was last year.


LOL, if they do, I hope they take pics and post it on the net!


----------



## bigfishy

AquaNekoMobile said:


> I'm willing to bet money someone is going to troll the PC Party con there. The PC Party might have an eye popping experience if there is that large Yuko character turn out from Toppen Genna whatever the name of the anime is where the girl is carrying a .50cal looking gun and bikini setup like there was last year.


It's called Gurren Lagann

and the girl is called "YOKO"!!! <3 Yoko!!! <3


----------



## Kerohime

Anyone watching Deadman Wonderland?

Pretty gory stuff.


----------



## bigfishy

Kerohime said:


> Anyone watching Deadman Wonderland?
> 
> Pretty gory stuff.


GROSS! Violent! but I like it! 

Ganta got framed!!! >..<;; bummer! >..<;;


----------



## bigfishy

I changed my mind, I HATE IT! I REALLY HATE IT!!!

GROSSSSSSS+++++++++++++


----------



## Kerohime

^lol

The only thing I dont like about the show is that retarded airheaded bimbo fanservice girl Shiro. I hope she ends up being something less stupid. 

FYI, I hate fanservice, weak women, harem, dubbing and ecchi in anime.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

solarz said:


> LOL, if they do, I hope they take pics and post it on the net!
















 Yoko meet up. Tho I remember at least 6 different Yoko's around the place and in that area.

Tho I like LRC's Yoko better. Probably because I love her Seras outfit best  http://www.acparadise.com/acp/display.php?a=35235&t=costumes


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

bigfishy said:


> It's called Gurren Lagann
> 
> and the girl is called "YOKO"!!! <3 Yoko!!! <3


Gah.. sorry man. Close enough tho. I've not seen the series. I only recognize the character. I've only seen like probably 30-50 anime titles but most of the anime out there I recognize by character design or from cosplayers. If I have time for watching anime I'll check that series out and see how I like it. Tho in a zombie apocolypse I think Yoko would turn into a lobster when the sunscreen supply runs out. Also she's got too much unprotected skin which could get scratched or injured if she's not covered up with some light body armor. Anyways that's just the functional side of me looking on that.


----------



## bigfishy

Kerohime said:


> ^lol
> 
> The only thing I dont like about the show is that retarded airheaded bimbo fanservice girl Shiro. I hope she ends up being something less stupid.
> 
> FYI, I hate fanservice, weak women, harem, dubbing and ecchi in anime.


Shiro is not weak, she can one kick knock out a robot! Althou I haven't read the comic, but I think she have special ties to the promoter or the director in the story

What really inspired me was the Jail point system, if it can apply to real life, I think the world would have lesser crime.


----------



## bigfishy

Btw neko are you planning to goto Anime north? Want to go together or with a few others?

It's going to be fun!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Bigfishy,

Who else is going? If anyone has a frog suit you really should try that on while crossing the roads there. Muhaha..I've always called it 'frogger' out there.

We should try this at the con 





 Pacman supreme!!


----------



## Kerohime

I'm going.


----------



## bigfishy

Kerohime said:


> Anyone watching Deadman Wonderland?
> 
> Pretty gory stuff.


AGAIN!!!!...... (watched a few more esp out of curiousity)

WARNING!!!! It's pretty graphical and BAD+++++++!

human parts are being cut off!!!!

Don't watch it people!!!!!



Kerohime said:


> I'm going.


can I come with you??? 

I wanna be your buddy!


----------



## mrobson

bigfishy said:


> AGAIN!!!!...... (watched a few more esp out of curiousity)
> 
> WARNING!!!! It's pretty graphical and BAD+++++++!
> 
> human parts are being cut off!!!!
> 
> Don't watch it people!!!!


wow i really think i need to check this out


----------



## mrobson

just watched 1st episode of deadman wonderland pretty cool still kind of tame compared to some of the other stuff ive seen, i think years of ultra gore anime, horror flicks and video games have desensitized me lol


----------



## Kerohime

mrobson said:


> just watched 1st episode of deadman wonderland pretty cool still kind of tame compared to some of the other stuff ive seen, i think years of ultra gore anime, horror flicks and video games have desensitized me lol


Just keep watching....


----------



## J-P

seen Sucker Punch yet? not too bad


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Is it gorey like Blood The Last Vampire or Ki-Te or less?

I didn't do a full youtube search. I only saw the first thing I saw off youtube which I think is the opening which didn't seem too gorey but then again I only saw like 10-15sec. Got a youtube link to the goreiness?


----------



## bigfishy

J-P said:


> seen Sucker Punch yet? not too bad


not much for a storyline, but it blew my mind


----------



## Kerohime

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Is it gorey like Blood The Last Vampire or Ki-Te or less?
> 
> I didn't do a full youtube search. I only saw the first thing I saw off youtube which I think is the opening which didn't seem too gorey but then again I only saw like 10-15sec. Got a youtube link to the goreiness?


I dunno about those titles mentioned, but it has stuff like eyeballs getting ripped out, and people killed by acid, and giant axes on obstacle courses. D=


----------



## mrobson

after watching stuff like gantz and van hellsing ova its hard to top but im sure ill enjoy it


----------



## bigfishy

gantz... hate that too!

stopped after the 1st esp


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Kerohime said:


> I dunno about those titles mentioned, but it has stuff like eyeballs getting ripped out, and people killed by acid, and giant axes on obstacle courses. D=


Well I remember Ninja Scroll being uber gorey as well. The titles mention have gore in them. Like in Blood the girl has a samurai sword cutting up vampires. In Ki-Te faces are blown out and peeled back in explosions. Ki-Te is a good title to check out. If memory is correct there are 3 versions. Directors edition has a few more footage on the guns as I remember which is nice if you're into designing stuff. I've only seen the edited and directors cut. Those guns are unique. Did not know No Doubt took reference to Ki-Te in her music video till I read the wiki.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kite_(film)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blood:_The_Last_Vampire


----------



## Zebrapl3co

bigfishy said:


> ...WARNING!!!! It's pretty graphical and BAD+++++++!
> 
> human parts are being cut off!!!!
> 
> Don't watch it people!!!!!
> ..


Oh cruz, now you've got me interested 

I like ninja scrolls too. I only watch 1 episod, but would like to see the entire series.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Kerohime

Here is the schedule for this weekend's convention.

http://www.animenorth.com/docs/anschedule2011_preview.pdf

I think tickets at this point are 55 for the weekend, but if you want to pick just one day saturday is the most worthwile and its 40 dollars.


----------



## bigfishy

*SPOILER for u Kero ~ *

According to the comic

Shiro is WAY WAY smarter than what you think she is

Also Shiro is the Red Man who killed all of Ganta's classmates!



shocking isn't it?





Kerohime said:


> ^lol
> 
> The only thing I dont like about the show is that retarded airheaded bimbo fanservice girl Shiro. I hope she ends up being something less stupid.
> 
> FYI, I hate fanservice, weak women, harem, dubbing and ecchi in anime.


----------



## Kerohime

...

Why would you post spoilers?


----------



## bigfishy

Kerohime said:


> ...
> 
> Why would you post spoilers?


so you would enjoy the comic more, because Shiro is not a fanservice



Btw, if you want to read comic about aquarium

there's a comic called "Love Aquarium"


----------



## Kerohime

lol that is so dumb:

http://www.mangafox.com/manga/love_aquarium/c000/1.html


----------



## aeri

Kerohime said:


> lol that is so dumb:
> 
> http://www.mangafox.com/manga/love_aquarium/c000/1.html


this was the best manga i've read in my life.


----------



## AquaNeko

Kerohime said:


> lol that is so dumb:
> 
> http://www.mangafox.com/manga/love_aquarium/c000/1.html


<3 you Kero for finding that. Seriously jumping in an hand feeding the shark after seeing the last diver get attacked? No way I'd get in without a bearsuit and a taser if things get excited. ;; Funny but scary at the same time for that manga.


----------

